# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Myers bulk blast 😈😈😈

## Myers

My blast starts next monday, but im way too excited so im gonna put a log here for the eventual critique.

Height: 192 cm
Weight: 100 kg, might prolong cut for another week if im not satisfied
Bf: around 10%
Cycle history: 250 mg test e(i can grow on that) lol.
500 mg test e and 30 mg dbol 

This is the 3rd one

Im on trt nebido every 9 weeks

Cycle will be: 500 mg test depot pharm grade 1-12
Anadrol 1-4 week at 50 mg
Primobolan week 1-12 at 200mg a week, i know its not much, but source doesnt have anymore at disposal, i wont do 19 nors cause i cant get caber or anything to control prolactin, i can get pharm grade but its way too expensive for me atm

Ai on hand only
Nolva 10 mg from day one till the end of cycle

Plan is to bulk up, will be eating at 700 surpulus for start, at 4200 cals protein at around 300 grams, a lot of carbs and low fats

I was cutting for 6 months, did a carb rotation, so my body is pretty flat and hungry atm, nicely primed. 

Expecting and exciting ride, will focus mostly on my back, shoulders and core, i want to get as wide as possible.

Pics will be put up when i start

I was training natural for the last 10 months

I made a year break from thr diet and gym before that, disnt cycle for 2 years or even a bit more cant remember the dates

----------


## GearHeaded

should be a good cycle for you.. its a shame you can't get some more primo and run it at least 400mg

----------


## Myers

> should be a good cycle for you.. its a shame you can't get some more primo and run it at least 400mg


Yeap id love to, might have it for the next one, im planning to run quite a few in next 12 months lol

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Yeap id love to, might have it for the next one, im planning to run quite a few in next 12 months lol


If you have access to Masteron you can run your 19Nors without fear. Mast eliminates the same side effects caber does, but does so while helping you build muscle (still an AAS).

----------


## GearHeaded

> If you have access to Masteron you can run your 19Nors without fear. Mast eliminates the same side effects caber does, but does so while helping you build muscle (still an AAS).


absolutely. .. Caber is a last resort when running 19nors . your don't want to run it unless absolutely needed. most guys don't ever need it, especially if your running Masteron in there

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> absolutely. .. Caber is a last resort when running 19nors . your don't want to run it unless absolutely needed. most guys don't ever need it, especially if your running Masteron in there


I’ve never used caber, and if it came down to it I think I’d just grow a set of tits and get surgery before I’d run Prami after some of the things I’ve hear about it. 

I have heard some cool stuff about caber, although none of it pertains to building muscle or strength which I assume is what we’re all in this for. And by cool stuff i mean auditory hallucinations, and the ability to get off like ten times in five minutes. 

Fortunately for less than the price of caber you can run drostanolone and not worry about any of that nonsense.

----------


## Myers

Now as for my training

Will be as following:
Chest/side delts and front delts
Back/rear delts
Legs and tris(legs grow easy for me) 
Rest
Shoulders/deadlifts 
Back and biceps
Rest

----------


## Myers

How exactly mast works against prolactin? By bluting the receptors in tits? Im afraid high prolactin can linger for a long time due to deca going out of the system so slowly? Maybe i couls just run npp for the next cycle

What dose of mast to negate prolacin effects?

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> How exactly mast works against prolactin? By bluting the receptors in tits? Im afraid high prolactin can linger for a long time due to deca going out of the system so slowly? Maybe i couls just run npp for the next cycle
> 
> What dose of mast to negate prolacin effects?


400mg per week always did me right

----------


## Myers

Here are the pics, im holding around 2kg of water here, due to my recent nebido shot, and antibiotics ive been taking for the last few days because of UTI ive got, my veins went off lol, currently at 99 kg. 

Starting cycle today, injected test e,,primo, took my adrol and nolva, excited as hell

P. S. I hate that whenever i get watery under the skin, i get squishy love handles, next day the tighten up and. I can barrly pinch them, 2 kg of water and they are back, grrr

----------


## Myers

Donno if its placebo but starting to feel insane pumps, looking a bit bloated but in a good way lol.

My apetite is enormous, ive ate 1kg of chicken breast and 400g of pasta in 2 meals, in the morning 200g of oats, whey and 5 eggs, almost shat myself after rofl.
Ive got up in 9am, now its 2 pm and ive already ate tons

----------


## Myers

Feeling a bit of sensitivity in the nipples and some tenderness today, and a bit of pain just for a moment. running nolva at 10mg since day one
Probably hormone flux change, since i only pinned 250mg test e, or it could be adrol... 
Any input? Should i increase the nolva dosage if it continues for a few days?

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Feeling a bit of sensitivity in the nipples and some tenderness today, and a bit of pain just for a moment. running nolva at 10mg since day one
> Probably hormone flux change, since i only pinned 250mg test e, or it could be adrol... 
> Any input? Should i increase the nolva dosage if it continues for a few days?


sensitive nips are usually just hormonal fluctuations, but if you’re worried about it go ahead and bump it up to 20mg a day. Nolva is cheap and worth your peace of mind. Also the Anadrol is more likely causing your issues than the test. Anadrol is an estrogen bomb. It’s a great drug, but it’s comes with it’s fair share of bullshit. Gives me wicked heartburn, and nerfs my appetite after awhile.

----------


## Myers

> sensitive nips are usually just hormonal fluctuations, but if you’re worried about it go ahead and bump it up to 20mg a day. Nolva is cheap and worth your peace of mind. Also the Anadrol is more likely causing your issues than the test. Anadrol is an estrogen bomb. It’s a great drug, but it’s comes with it’s fair share of bullshit. Gives me wicked heartburn, and nerfs my appetite after awhile.


Increase it to 20mg for the duration of adrol and then drop back to 10mg maybe? Can it have any negative ivr impact on gains?

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Increase it to 20mg for the duration of adrol and then drop back to 10mg maybe? Can it have any negative ivr impact on gains?


scientifically yes, but they are so insignificant (especially compared to growing tits) that you’ll never notice the effects in the real world. We’re talking like a really minute decrease in IGF-1

----------


## Myers

Ugh well nipps seisnitivity is gone
But new problems came along 

I lost some appetite today, and i woke up in middle of the night, like an hour ago and puked my whple last meal...

Guess adrol is the cause?

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Ugh well nipps seisnitivity is gone
> But new problems came along 
> 
> I lost some appetite today, and i woke up in middle of the night, like an hour ago and puked my whple last meal...
> 
> Guess adrol is the cause?


Maybe, could have just ate something that didn’t sit right. It happens.

----------


## Myers

> Maybe, could have just ate something that didn’t sit right. It happens.


I ate way too many in an hour span, clogged up the digestive tract, guess thats what happens after 6 months of deficit, and straight up to bulking, 2700 and 4200-4500 a day

----------


## Myers

Anyway im up like 6 kgs, from 99 to 105 since monday, everyone is asking if im on gear, my delts exploded, i feel the pumps, although not nuch strength gains yet, its day 5 of adrol anyway. I noticed i recover faster, a lot faster now

----------


## Myers

Up to 106.5 kg, strength not up yet, my CNS is fried from stress last 3 days, and from heavy lifting prior to cycle, gonna deload this week, i feel my joints and tendons ache all over, shoulders, lower back, elbows..
Feeling irritable and depressed
Before that felt great, im gonna take it easy for a few days and rsst my head, sleep a lot and then hit it hard again next week
Feel like i got a fever
No ai on this cycle, felt really goood first few days i expect even better aftwr the rest

----------


## Myers

108 kg atm, bodyfat doesnt look like it went up at all, guess im holding a fair bit of water, although not overly fascinated with adrol so far considering strength gains, i got a few more reps here and there, strong pumps and faster recovery but thats about it.
Maybe i should give it more time? Day 14 today. 2 more weeks of it left.
Everyone thinks im on juice size wise, cant wait for the test to kick in

----------


## Myers

So yeah, adrol finally kicked, and damn did it kick hard
Squatted 200kg x 3 easy, deep squat
Bench went up too, did 150x1, my weakest lift, never managed 150kg before
In 2 days im deadlifting, cant wait to see how that goes, was at 215kg before 1 rm
Also my muscles exploded, i filled out my clothes a lot lool

----------


## Myers

230 kg deads today lol, felt Iike i could go 240,will try next week lol, will post progress pics next week

----------


## Myers

Progress pics, week 4

----------


## Myers

I feel the test has kicked, great pumps, great recovery, that feeling of lethatgy is gone, strength went up even more

Doing shoulders and deads today, cant fkin wait

----------


## Myers

Weeek 5,day 3
Did legs, 5 days without adrol, i stopped it 2 says earlier, lost 1kg only so far
Strength is even better now, i feel less bloated and more flexible

----------


## Myers

Back to 110 kg, since today, im feeling great, thinking about throwing in dbol at week 9 to 12 at 50mg a day

If my liver values are okay, will check them next week

More prog pics at week 7

----------


## kelkel

Since you're working out hard already your liver values may already be high. Muscular trauma will cause it which is normal.

----------


## Myers

> Since you're working out hard already your liver values may already be high. Muscular trauma will cause it which is normal.


Thanks for the insigth, so how do i know if adrol made some damage?

----------


## kelkel

> Thanks for the insigth, so how do i know if adrol made some damage?



When alt and ast rise it means they're doing their job. 
Simply come off and after a period of time re-run liver values and compare.
There's always supps that help as well such as NAC, UDCA, TUDCA.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2291230/

----------

